# فزوره اللي ها يحلها ها ياخد 100 جنيه



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2010)

*اذيكم يا احلي اعضاء*​ 
*النهاردة جيبلكم لغز فريد من نوعه*​ 
*وهو حاول تكتشف وتخمن الرابط العجيب *​ 
*يعني عايزاكم تشغلوا الجمجمه بدل ما هي علي وشك التوقف*​ 
*المهم مش هاطول في الكلام*​ 
*انا عايزه الرابط بين*​ 
*اللبن و الحمار*​ 
*وطبعا مش هكتب الحل دلوقتي بس هكتبه لما اشوف تخمينكم*


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه اول حاتيهم 
مشكوورة


----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هههههههههههه اول حاتيهم
> مشكوورة





لا ياحلوه 
الاول تحلي الفزوره
وبعدين تاخديهم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> *
> انا عايزه الرابط بين*​
> *اللبن و الحمار*​



*الربط هو حرف واو (و)
هاتي 100 جنية يلا*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحل اهو

*حمار بالانكليزي يعني دونكي النصف الثاني من كلمة دونكي هو كي*
_*كي بالانكليزي تعني مفتاح*_
_*المفتاح يفتح الباب*_
_*الباب هي مدينة سورية مشهورة بالابواب موجودة في حلب*_
_*اشهر باب في حلب باب الفرج*_
_*البلد العربي الذي يكثر فيه اسم فرج هو مصر*__*عاصمة مصر القاهرة *_
_*النصف الثاني لكلمة قاهرة هرة*_
_*الهرة ماذا تشرب الهرة*_
*اللبن*

*يلللا هااااتى ال 100 جنيه*​ 
 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2010)

*الحمار يعنى donkey
وأخر الكلمه 
key 
يعنى مفتاح
والصبر مفتاح ايه ؟
الفرج
وفرج ربنا قريب
وقريب عكسها بعيد
وبعيد يعنى far
والفار بيخاف من القط
والقط بيحب ايييييييييييييييييييه
اللبن


عايز ال 100 جنيه ومش هسيبها​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *الربط هو حرف واو (و)*
> *هاتي 100 جنية يلا*


 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
غلطططططططططططططط
فكر تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> الحل اهو​
> *حمار بالانكليزي يعني دونكي النصف الثاني من كلمة دونكي هو كي*
> ...


 
لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ برضه 
غلط يا تاسوني
يعني مافيش 100 جنيه


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحمار يعنى donkey​*
> *وأخر الكلمه *
> *key *
> *يعنى مفتاح*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام يا عم مايكل 
انت غشتها 
وانا بقي اللي عايزه منك
100 جنيه علشان انت 
غشيت 

علي العموم ما تزعلش 
خد اهه ال100جنيه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2010)

> لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ برضه
> غلط يا تاسوني
> يعني مافيش 100 جنيه





> ​​




لا مش غلط بتتحل بطريقتين

وطريقتى صح انا متأكده

وعايزة ال 100 جنيه انا كمان

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا مش غلط بتتحل بطريقتين​
> وطريقتى صح انا متأكده​
> وعايزة ال 100 جنيه انا كمان​
> 
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه
> طب وانا قولت مافيش 100جنيه ليكي
> علشان الحل بتاعك ما كنش هو اللي
> في مخي
> ...


 
نووووووووووووووو الحل بتاعى صحححححح

هو مفيش حاجة فى البلد دى مفهاااااااااش كوسة ولا ايه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش مهم 100 جنيه بس حلى صح 100فى 100 مش 100 جنيه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روماني زكريا (12 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه اوي والردود احلي بصراحه

واحلي ما في الموضوع لما جبتي صوره 100 جنيه وقولتي خد  هههههههههههههههه

شكرا نيتا


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نووووووووووووووو الحل بتاعى صحححححح​
> هو مفيش حاجة فى البلد دى مفهاااااااااش كوسة ولا ايه​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> مش مهم 100 جنيه بس حلى صح 100فى 100 مش 100 جنيه​
> ...


بصي يا تاسوني ياحبيبتي
ما تقوليش no
اهو الحل بتاعك ياماما

*حمار بالانكليزي يعني دونكي النصف الثاني من كلمة دونكي هو كي*
_*كي بالانكليزي تعني مفتاح*_
_*المفتاح يفتح الباب*_
_*الباب هي مدينة سورية مشهورة بالابواب موجودة في حلب*_
_*اشهر باب في حلب باب الفرج*_
_*البلد العربي الذي يكثر فيه اسم فرج هو مصر*__*عاصمة مصر القاهرة *_
_*النصف الثاني لكلمة قاهرة هرة*_
_*الهرة ماذا تشرب الهرة*_
*اللبن*

بصي بقي حبيبة قلبي 
الحل بتاع مايكل اهو
مايكل اللي هو كسب يعني
الحمار يعنى donkey
وأخر الكلمه 
key 
يعنى مفتاح
والصبر مفتاح ايه ؟
الفرج
وفرج ربنا قريب
وقريب عكسها بعيد
وبعيد يعنى far
والفار بيخاف من القط
والقط بيحب ايييييييييييييييييييه
اللبن

طب صدقيني يا حلوه
لو كسبتي المره اللي 
جايه هااديك 200 جنيه


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه اوي والردود احلي بصراحه
> 
> ...


 


ههههههههههههه
شايف يا روماني 
تاسوني عاوزه تاحد مني
100 جنيه من غير ما تحل صح
يعني يرضيك انت كده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> بصي يا تاسوني ياحبيبتي
> ما تقوليش no
> اهو الحل بتاعك ياماما
> 
> ...




*
مدام انا اللي كسبت فين ال 100 جنيه

انا عايزها خمسات خمسات وتوصلني دليفري

ولو موصلتش مش هعمل حاجه :smil8:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

فى منتديات عاملة الحل ده ومنتديات عاملة الحل ده

وانا كنت عارفة الاتنين ومرضتش اعمل حل اخر فى اخر الورقة

المرة الجاية هعمل حلين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روماني زكريا (12 مايو 2010)

انا ماليش دعوه بس بصراحه تاسوني تستاهل 100 جنيه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...



*
بتعترفي انك غشيتي الحل من منتديات تانيه

كده يبقي ال 100 من حقي انا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 مايو 2010)

> *
> بتعترفي انك غشيتي الحل من منتديات تانيه
> 
> كده يبقي ال 100 من حقي انا*



يا ابنى انا غشيته من المنتدى اللى جنب المنتدى اللى انت غاشش منه على طول

تانى شارع على ايدك اليمين هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> بتعترفي انك غشيتي الحل من منتديات تانيه
> 
> كده يبقي ال 100 من حقي انا​*





آهههههههههههههههههه
انتو الانتين غشاشين 
انتو مالكوش عندي فلوس
وبعد كده مش ها ادخلكم 
الامتحان الجاي
لكن لو عاوزين تخشوا الامتحان
لازم تجيبوا ولي امركم معاكم


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...





آههههههههههههههه
احمممممممممممم
وكمان غاشه الاجابه 
وبتؤحي معايا


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا ابنى انا غشيته من المنتدى اللى جنب المنتدى اللى انت غاشش منه على طول
> 
> تانى شارع على ايدك اليمين هههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههه
حلوه قوي دي 
ياغشاشين انتو الاتنين


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> انا ماليش دعوه بس بصراحه تاسوني تستاهل 100 جنيه​





خلاص علشان خاطرك 
ياروماني ها اديها 100 جنيه


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​
> ...


 


خلاص يا تاسوني 
ما تزعليش 
انا ها اديكي 100جتيه

بس ها اديكي 95 جنيه دلوقتي 
والباقي علي اقساط


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا ابنى انا غشيته من المنتدى اللى جنب المنتدى اللى انت غاشش منه على طول
> 
> تانى شارع على ايدك اليمين هههههههههههههههههههه




*
يابنتي انا غشيت يس بمجهودي

لكن انتي غشيتي ونقلتي علي طول 

هناك فرق يا بنتي

وشكلي هاخد ال 100 جنيه منك انتي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

خلاص يا تاسوني 
ما تزعليش 
انا ها اديكي 100جتيه

بس ها اديكي 95 جنيه دلوقتي 
والباقي علي اقساط













​










ايه العملات المندثرة دى لالالالالالا

انا عايزة الربع جنية الجديد اللى مش مخروم

والنص الجنية الجديد الذهبى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> خلاص يا تاسوني
> ما تزعليش
> انا ها اديكي 100جتيه​
> بس ها اديكي 95 جنيه دلوقتي
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الفلوس اللي بتقولي عليها دي 
يعني ايه الربع جنيه الجديد ده
اللي مش مخروم
والنص جنيه الذهبي 
انا اول مره اسمع عليهم
انا اعرف الفلوس اللي فوق 
بس هي اللي كانت علي ايامي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الفلوس اللي بتقولي عليها دي
> ...



هو انتى مش فى مصر دلوقتى ؟؟​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو انتى مش فى مصر دلوقتى؟؟​


 
آه بصراحه
انا بقالي اكتر من 
عشرين سنه ما نزلتش 
مصر


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

> آه بصراحه
> انا بقالي اكتر من
> عشرين سنه ما نزلتش
> مصر




ده الدنيا اتغيرت خالص وخصوصااااا العملات

اولا الجنية عمله منه كوينس معدن وبقى منتشر جدااااا ونادلاا لما تلاقى جنيه ورق

ولونه ذهبى وحولية اطار فضى

والنص جنية بقى كوينس برده ونادر الورق ولونه ذهبى

والربع جنيه عمله كوينس جديدة لونها فضى ومن غير خرم​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده الدنيا اتغيرت خالص وخصوصااااا العملات
> 
> اولا الجنية عمله منه كوينس معدن وبقى منتشر جدااااا ونادلاا لما تلاقى جنيه ورق
> 
> ...



زي هنا برده الدولار  الخمسين سنت معدن 
بس خساره الورق كان احسن 
وتحسي ان فيمته اغلي من المعدن
لما اسأل حد نازل مصر يجبهم لي 
تعرفي ان انا معايا عملات مصريه
من ساعة ما سبت  مصر 
معايا  
100 جنييه
50 جنييه 
10 جنيه (3)
1 جنيه (2)
كلهم ورق 
حطاهم في كيسي 
علي طول  عملاهم
زي قرش الحظ


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

اه الدنيا اتغيرت هناك وهنا​


----------



## Mason (18 مايو 2010)

فييييييين الفزورة !!!!


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> فييييييين الفزورة !!!!



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياميسو ياحبيبتي
ما الفزوره اتحلت من زمان
مايكل حلها واخد 100 جنية
وتاسوني حلتها برده واخدت
95 جنية
علي العموم هاتلاقيها
في اول صفحة


----------



## Mason (18 مايو 2010)

م انا عارفة انها اتحلت وكمان الحل كان منقووووووووووووووول هههههههههههههههههههههه

وبردوا اخدوا ال 100 جنية 

لكن اقصد فزورة جديييييييييييدة


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> م انا عارفة انها اتحلت وكمان الحل كان منقووووووووووووووول هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبردوا اخدوا ال 100 جنية
> 
> لكن اقصد فزورة جديييييييييييدة





ههههههههههههههه
ايوه ياميسو
تصدقي انهم طلعوا 
عشاشين هما الاتنين
بس انا بفكر لهم 
علي واحده من عندي 
يعني مالهاش حل علي
الكومبيوتر


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه
> ايوه ياميسو
> تصدقي انهم طلعوا
> عشاشين هما الاتنين
> ...




النميمة بقى هتشتغل

قولى الفزورة التانية 

هههههههههههههههههههه

واحنا بعون الله هنعرف نغشها

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> النميمة بقى هتشتغل​
> قولى الفزورة التانية ​
> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> واحنا بعون الله هنعرف نغشها​
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

فكره حلوه شكرا جداا


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فكره حلوه شكرا جداا


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

يللا حطى الفزورة التانية

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا حطى الفزورة التانية
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​





حاضر ياجميل 
بفكر لك في واحده
صعبة وحلها مش 
علي النت
لما اشوف بقي 
انت ومايكل 
هاتعملوا ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2010)

> حاضر ياجميل
> بفكر لك في واحده
> صعبة وحلها مش
> علي النت
> ...



انشاء الله ربنا هيوفقنا 

ونعرف نغشها

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كرامة (25 مايو 2010)

ده بيتشرب وده بيتشرب 
اللبن بيشربوه الناس 
والحمار برده الناس بتشرب من دمه


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

كرامة قال:


> ده بيتشرب وده بيتشرب
> اللبن بيشربوه الناس
> والحمار برده الناس بتشرب من دمه




اشكرك كرامة 
لمشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------

